# Kurioses: Mann betäubt Freundin, um in Ruhe weiterzocken zu können



## MichaelBonke (9. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kurioses: Mann betäubt Freundin, um in Ruhe weiterzocken zu können * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kurioses: Mann betäubt Freundin, um in Ruhe weiterzocken zu können


----------



## Unverantwortungslos (9. Juli 2015)

23 Jahre, 2 Geldstrafen, seine Freundin mit K.O.-Tropfen ausgeschaltet um zocken zu können und jetzt auf die Idee kommen, dass es Zeit wird eine Ausbildungsstelle anzufangen? Großartig, der Mann weiß wie´s läuft! *facepalm*


----------



## Puffdady (9. Juli 2015)

"Demnach hätte der Mann seiner Partnerin "vier bis fünf *Tropen*" eines nicht näher spezifizierten Schlafmittels in den Tee getan, die dann bis zum nächsten Mittag durchgeschlafen habe."

 in den Tropen ist es sicher ganz angenehm zur Zeit ^^


----------



## nibi030 (9. Juli 2015)

Unklar.. die Strafe ist viel zu gering und lächerlich. Mindestens ein Jahr Bau ohne Bewährung. Wie kann ein Mensch nur so dämlich sein?

Sich dann auch noch zu rechtfertigen, daß man auf einem guten Weg sei, grenzt an Hohn und Spott gegenüber dem Gericht. Wie kann sich ein Richter in Deutschland nur so verarschen lassen?!


----------



## aliman91 (9. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß nicht. Würde sagen wenn sie nicht darauf auf der Fahrt ein paar Mal weggenickt wäre, hätte ich es noch unter "Lausbubenstreich" verbucht. Nur dummerweise ist er wohl übers Ziel hinausgeschossen....


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. Juli 2015)

Ohne den Part mit der Autofahrt wäre das ganze noch lustig gewesen. So kann man nur sagen: Glück gehabt, dass niemand zu Tode kam...


----------



## eastwood0212 (9. Juli 2015)

Erinnert mich an eine Beichthausgeschichte...


----------



## Chronik (9. Juli 2015)

Make My Day!!! xP


----------



## WeeFilly (9. Juli 2015)

Wie heißt es so schön: Blöd kann man ruhig sein, man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen!


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2015)

SKleen75 schrieb:


> 1 Jahr Bau ohne Bewährung, warum nicht gleich hängen und vergasen?
> 
> *kopfschüttel*



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin’s_law


----------



## HanFred (9. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin’s_law



Da sehe ich keinen Nazivergleich. Vergasen war keine exklusive Hinrichtungsmethode der Nazis.


----------



## Orzhov (9. Juli 2015)

Das ist eher infantil und traurig.


----------



## Schalkmund (9. Juli 2015)

Was muss die Freundin für ein furchbarer Drache sein, dass der arme Kerl sie betäuben muss, um gefahrlos zocken zu können.


----------



## Loosa (9. Juli 2015)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> *Kurioses: Mann betäubt Freundin, um in Ruhe weiterzocken zu können*



Wieso kurios? 
War das nicht nahe liegend?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Juli 2015)

Immerhin hatte er die Wahl zwischen lethal und non-lethal. War wohl ein Deus Ex Spieler


----------



## Orzhov (9. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Immerhin hatte er die Wahl zwischen lethal und non-lethal. War wohl ein Deus Ex Spieler



Du weißt genau was passiert wen "Mann erschlägt Freundin weil er in Ruhe zocken wollte" medial die Runde macht.


----------



## deradleraufderbrust (9. Juli 2015)

Was soll Mann da noch sagen . 
Ui ui ui ... der Typ hatte wohl keinen andere Ausweg . 
Mich würde interessieren ob die Beziehung noch intakt ist . Ist ja ein hartes Ding  
Jedoch kann ich das nachvollziehen , da Frauen das manchmal wirklich schlecht verstehen wenn man Gamer ist und mal paar spaßige Stunden mit Freunden haben will . 
Für viele Frauen ist gaming eben leider immernoch ein sehr unattraktives Hobby . Bitte nicht falsch verstehen !


----------



## kidou1304 (9. Juli 2015)

Kurios ist bissl lasch ausgedrückt. Das ist im ersten Augenblick als 3ter vlt funny, aber nach 2 Sekunden sollte man realisieren das es KRANK und unverantwortlich ist.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Juli 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Du weißt genau was passiert wen "Mann erschlägt Freundin weil er in Ruhe zocken wollte" medial die Runde macht.



ähm du machst leider den Medien alle Ehren. Es waren KO Tropfen und sie wurde nicht erschlagen


----------



## Worrel (9. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ähm du machst leider den Medien alle Ehren. Es waren KO Tropfen und sie wurde nicht erschlagen


Wer hat denn _"die Wahl zwischen lethal und non-lethal"_ in die Diskussionsrunde geworfen?


----------



## Orzhov (9. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ähm du machst leider den Medien alle Ehren. Es waren KO Tropfen und sie wurde nicht erschlagen



Da verwendet man einmal ein hypothetisches Szenario ohne es groß hervorzuheben und dann sowas.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Juli 2015)

So etwas muss man eben vorher entscheiden  Da muss man sich eine Partnerin suchen, die ähnliche/gleiche Interessen hat, dann ist das auch kein Problem.

Was er gemacht hat, das geht aber auch echt gar nicht. Wer weiß, was er als nächstes getan hätte, nur um Zocken zu können.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wer hat denn _"die Wahl zwischen lethal und non-lethal"_ in die Diskussionsrunde geworfen?



Hier wurde keine Wahl in die Diskussionsrunde geworfen. Es gab nur eine feststellung dass er physische Gewalt hätte anwenden können und dies aber nicht gemacht hat 

Deswegen non-lethal ^^


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Juli 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Da verwendet man einmal ein hypothetisches Szenario ohne es groß hervorzuheben und dann sowas.



  deal with it


----------



## Raffnek30000 (9. Juli 2015)

Hahaha wie geil.... der typ entspricht aber irgendwie dem bild waa ich von der gesellscht habe 

Ich hoffe er bekommt keine freundin mehr. Oder eine die ihm nicht gefällt ^^


----------



## Eruanne (9. Juli 2015)

> Ich weiß nicht. Würde sagen wenn sie nicht darauf auf der Fahrt ein paar Mal weggenickt wäre, hätte ich es noch unter "Lausbubenstreich" verbucht. Nur dummerweise ist er wohl übers Ziel hinausgeschossen....





> Ohne den Part mit der Autofahrt wäre das ganze noch lustig gewesen. So kann man nur sagen: Glück gehabt, dass niemand zu Tode kam...





> Jedoch kann ich das nachvollziehen , da Frauen das manchmal wirklich schlecht verstehen wenn man Gamer ist und mal paar spaßige Stunden mit Freunden haben will .



Sonst ist bei euch noch alles gut oder was? 

_"Also die Gefahr beim Autofahren das war schon doof, können ja andere zu Schaden kommen. Aber eine einzelne Frau betäuben ist schon witzig."_ - Ja ne is klar, denkt mal drüber nach was ihr da sagt.

Sowas geht überhaupt nicht und es gibt auch keinen verständlichen Grund dafür. Der Mann hat eine Frau einfach so betäubt, so dass sie für mehrere Stunden völlig wehrlos war. Egal ob er "nur" in Ruhe weiterzocken wollte oder was anderes vor hatte. Von möglichen anderen Folgen mal ganz abgesehen.

Leute wenn euch eure Freundin nervt, dann verlasst sie halt. Oder schenkt ihr ein Welnesswochenende. Sie ist sicher auch glücklich von euch Urlaub zu haben und ihr könnte in Ruhe zocken.  Aber verschont uns (Frauen) bitte damit.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Juli 2015)

Eruanne schrieb:


> Sonst ist bei euch noch alles gut oder was?
> 
> _"Also die Gefahr beim Autofahren das war schon doof, können ja andere zu Schaden kommen. Aber eine einzelne Frau betäuben ist schon witzig."_ - Ja ne is klar, denkt mal drüber nach was ihr da sagt.
> 
> ...



Jop, da hast du Recht. Vor allem weiß man auch nicht, was er als nächstes getan hätte. Vielleicht wäre er irgendwann mit einem Messer auf sie los. Der Kerl scheint ja psychisch einiges weg zu haben.


----------



## Worrel (9. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hier wurde keine Wahl in die Diskussionsrunde geworfen.


Sicher nicht. Deshalb hast du ja auch nicht explizit was von einer "Wahl" geschrieben.


Das war übrigens Sarkasmus. Muß man ja mitunter dazuschreiben ...


----------



## PcJuenger (9. Juli 2015)

Eruanne schrieb:


> Sonst ist bei euch noch alles gut oder was?
> 
> _"Also die Gefahr beim Autofahren das war schon doof, können ja andere zu Schaden kommen. Aber eine einzelne Frau betäuben ist schon witzig."_ - Ja ne is klar, denkt mal drüber nach was ihr da sagt.
> 
> ...



Stimmt durchaus, deinen Ärger würde ich jetzt allerdings nicht gleich auf die gesamte männliche Bevölkerung beziehen ^^



SKleen75 schrieb:


> 1 Jahr Bau ohne Bewährung, warum nicht gleich hängen und vergasen?
> 
> *kopfschüttel*



Jemanden betäuben ist kein Kavaliersdelikt. Zumal dein Vergleich vollkommen übers Ziel hinausschießt, wo hat denn bitte irgendjemand die Todesstrafe gefordert? (nebenbei: Hängen UND vergasen wäre redundant (insofern man es richtig anstellt oder zumindest man den Kandidaten lange genug hängen lässt). Ein halbes Jahr hätte es durchaus werden können, von mir aus mit der Chance auf vorzeitige Haftentlassung, je nach Verhalten.



HanFred schrieb:


> Da sehe ich keinen Nazivergleich. Vergasen war keine exklusive Hinrichtungsmethode der Nazis.



Doch, in dem Fall war es einer. Deine Aussage stimmt, aber in dem Kontext war's eindeutig ein Nazibezug. Ist ja ein gern verwendetes Totschlagargument.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. Juli 2015)

Eruanne schrieb:


> Sowas geht überhaupt nicht und es gibt auch keinen verständlichen Grund dafür. Der Mann hat eine Frau einfach so betäubt, so dass sie für mehrere Stunden völlig wehrlos war. Egal ob er "nur" in Ruhe weiterzocken wollte oder was anderes vor hatte. Von möglichen anderen Folgen mal ganz abgesehen.



Ich hatte den Artikel so verstanden, dass er ihr ein handelsübliches Schlafmittel verabreicht hatte und sie dann eben länger und fester als üblich geschlafen hat. Das fände ich in der Tat lustig, wenn auch auf eine schadenfrohe Art, und dazu stehe ich auch.

Hinter dem etwas vagen Begriff "Schlafmittel" könnte sich natürlich auch ein Narkotikum verbergen, wenn der Mann irgendwie Zugriff darauf hätte (die kriegt man aber nicht so leicht). Das wäre dann in der Tat nicht mehr lustig sondern sehr gefährlich.


----------



## Worrel (9. Juli 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Artikel so verstanden, dass er ihr ein handelsübliches Schlafmittel verabreicht hatte und sie dann eben länger und fester als üblich geschlafen hat. Das fände ich in der Tat lustig, wenn auch auf eine schadenfrohe Art, und dazu stehe ich auch.


Wo ist da jetzt der Unterschied, welches Mittel er genau verwendet hat? Ungebeten am Bewußtseinszustand anderer Personen rumspielen, geht gar nicht.

Als Opfer würde ich dabei deutliche Parallelen zu einer Vergewaltigung sehen. In beiden Fällen wird man dazu gezwungen, etwas über sich ergehen zu lassen, was man nicht will und das passiert aus einem durch und durch egoistischen Motiv, welches die Persönlichkeit des Opfers auf  ein Minimum reduziert.



> Hinter dem etwas vagen Begriff "Schlafmittel" könnte sich natürlich auch ein Narkotikum verbergen, wenn der Mann irgendwie Zugriff darauf hätte (die kriegt man aber nicht so leicht). Das wäre dann in der Tat nicht mehr lustig sondern sehr gefährlich.


Und zugelassene Schlafmittel sind nicht gefährlich!? Wie funktioniert denn dann der "Klassiker" "Selbstmord mit Schlaftabletten"?

Und wo da der Witz sein soll, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Die einzigen Reaktionen meinerseits sind Abscheu gegenüber dem Täter, Mitleid mit dem Opfer und bedauern, daß so ein Verhalten so milde bestraft wird.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Juli 2015)

Komische Diskussion hier.

Ich denke dass so ziemlich aller der Meinung sind dass das natürlich vollkommen kranker Scheiss ist und der Typ nen Schaden hat.
Wenn es hier einige weniger ernste Kommentare gibt dann aus Grund 
a) weil sie ein Paar waren
und B) sie zum glück lediglich K.O Tropfen bekommen hat und er wirklich nur zocken wollte

Es gibt keine Tote o.ä.

Nur sollte man das ein wenig locker sehen und es nicht zu einer ernsten Diskussion mutieren lassen 
Kleiner Gag hier und da ist aufgrund dieses "Happy Ends" nicht verkehrt mMn.

Ist ja sonst langweilig wenn fast jeder Beitrag das gleiche schreibt bzw. meint wie alle Beiträge zuvor.

Ente gut alles gut


----------



## Ajkula (10. Juli 2015)

Um zu wissen ob so etwas gerechtfertigt war müßten wir erst mal wissen was der da gespielt hat.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> B) sie zum glück lediglich K.O Tropfen bekommen hat und er wirklich nur zocken wollte



Öhm. Lediglich KO-Tropfen finde ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht so locker. 
Das kann auch mal übel daneben gehen, wenn jemand nicht erwartet auf so ein Mittel reagiert oder man es überdosiert und eine Atemdepression oder ähnliches auslöst. 
Es gibt Mittel, da braucht es nicht mehr als wenige Tropfen, um eine starke Reaktion auszulösen.


----------



## themako (10. Juli 2015)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> Hahaha wie geil.... der typ entspricht aber irgendwie dem bild waa ich von der gesellscht habe
> 
> Ich hoffe er bekommt keine freundin mehr. Oder eine die ihm nicht gefällt ^^



Dein Kommentar entspricht auch meinem Bild, welches ich von unserer Gesellschaft habe. Ein sehr trauriges Bild des Analphabetismus.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. Juli 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Öhm. Lediglich KO-Tropfen finde ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht so locker.
> Das kann auch mal übel daneben gehen, wenn jemand nicht erwartet auf so ein Mittel reagiert oder man es überdosiert und eine Atemdepression oder ähnliches auslöst.
> Es gibt Mittel, da braucht es nicht mehr als wenige Tropfen, um eine starke Reaktion auszulösen.



Natürlich ist die Aussage fragwürdig, allerdings bleibt der Artikel ja leider sehr schwammig. Von "harmlos" bis "Hammer" ist da alles möglich. Ganz grundsätzlich muss man da sowieso die Beziehung bzw. die weiteren Umstände beleuchten. So ist die ganze Story natürlich eine fette Beute für diverse Foren und Gazetten jeder Art.


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn es hier einige weniger ernste Kommentare gibt dann aus Grund
> a) weil sie ein Paar waren


Und? Nur weil man in einer Beziehung ist, heißt das doch nicht, daß der Partner ohne Zustimmung das Recht hat, dem anderen seine Selbstbestimmung zu rauben. 

Auch unter den humoristischen Aspekt von "Ha-ha, der hat seiner Freundin KO Tropfen gegeben" vermag ich nicht zu entdecken.



> und B) sie zum glück lediglich K.O Tropfen bekommen hat


Weil KO Tropfen natürlich auch offiziell hergestellt werde und daher strengen Qualitäts- und Sicherheitskontrollen unterliegen und Überdosierungen und damit Lebensgefahr ausgeschlossen sind. (Achtung: Ironie)



> und er wirklich nur zocken wollte


Was nichts daran ändert, daß er sie von der Wertschätzung her auf das Niveau eines Radioweckers reduziert hat: Wenn er nervt, einfach ausschalten...



> Es gibt keine Tote o.ä.


Du hast den Newstext gelesen? Die Stelle, bei der sie auf dem Weg zur Arbeit am Steuer öfters kurz eingenickt ist?  Es ist ein Wunder, daß es keine Toten gegeben hat.

Und was ist das überhaupt für ein Argument? Wenn er ihr jetzt im Schlaf den Fuß abgesägt hätte, damit er noch länger Ruhe vor ihr hat, während sie im Krankenhaus liegt, gäbe es auch keine Toten... 



> Nur sollte man das ein wenig locker sehen und es nicht zu einer ernsten Diskussion mutieren lassen


Eine solche Auffassung und ein solches Selbstverständnis im Umgang mit anderen Menschen sollten auf jeden Fall *auch *moralisch thematisiert werden - und zwar besonders, weil die Strafe derart niedrig ausfiel.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Juli 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die Aussage fragwürdig, allerdings bleibt der Artikel ja leider sehr schwammig. Von "harmlos" bis "Hammer" ist da alles möglich. Ganz grundsätzlich muss man da sowieso die Beziehung bzw. die weiteren Umstände beleuchten. So ist die ganze Story natürlich eine fette Beute für diverse Foren und Gazetten jeder Art.



Ist vielleicht eine Definitionssache, aber KO-Tropfen sind selten homöopathische Baldriantropfen, sondern hochwirksame Arzneimittel. Die würde ich nie unter "harmlos" verbuchen. Zumal sie nur wenige Tropfen erhalten hatte und dennoch bis Mittag durchschlief und auch anschließend noch einnickte. Das werden keine Globuli gewesen sein.


----------



## golani79 (10. Juli 2015)

Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt, wie locker das hier von einigen gesehen wird ...


----------



## Rabowke (10. Juli 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt, wie locker das hier von einigen gesehen wird ...


... kann ich nur unterstreichen und auch die Kommentare von Worrel.

Erspart mir zum Glück hier selbst Texte zu verfassen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (10. Juli 2015)

Eine Fernbedienung hat sich sicher jeder schonmal gewünscht, der jemals eine Freundlin hatte, aber das hier ist einfach nur krank.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (10. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wo ist da jetzt der Unterschied, welches Mittel er genau verwendet hat? Ungebeten am Bewußtseinszustand anderer Personen rumspielen, geht gar nicht.
> 
> Als Opfer würde ich dabei deutliche Parallelen zu einer Vergewaltigung sehen. In beiden Fällen wird man dazu gezwungen, etwas über sich ergehen zu lassen, was man nicht will und das passiert aus einem durch und durch egoistischen Motiv, welches die Persönlichkeit des Opfers auf  ein Minimum reduziert.



Der Unterschied? Das eine macht dich müde, das andere macht dich ohnmächtig. Es handelt sich um komplett unterschiedliche Wirkmechanismen. Ein freiverkäufliches Schlafmittel fürt nicht zur Ohnmacht, es kann den Körper nicht "zwingen" einzuschlafen, lediglich dabei helfen. Narkotika werden wie der Name schon andeutet, für die Narkose bei Operationen etc. verwendet. Eine Überdosis führt hier schnell zum Tod, während sie bei "normalen" Schlaftabletten meistens zu Erbrechen führt.

Und Vergewaltigung? Kannst du vielleicht noch dicker Auftragen? Terrorismus vielleicht? Ich finde diesen Vergleich ziemlich daneben.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Juli 2015)

*Kurioses: Mann betäubt Freundin, um in Ruhe weiterzocken zu können*

Frei verkäufliche Schlafmittel sind pflanzlicher Natur auf Basis von Baldrian oder Diphenhydramin (oder auch Doxylamin) und letzteres hat als Antihistamin noch ein paar andere Nebenwirkungen als nur Erbrechen.


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Der Unterschied? Das eine macht dich müde, das andere macht dich ohnmächtig. Es handelt sich um komplett unterschiedliche Wirkmechanismen. Ein freiverkäufliches Schlafmittel fürt nicht zur Ohnmacht, es kann den Körper nicht "zwingen" einzuschlafen, lediglich dabei helfen.


Es geht nicht darum, was der Unterschied zwischen harmlosen Einschlafhilfen und KO Tropfen ist, sondern was für einen Unterschied es macht, was er genau *benutzt *hat. Und das Zeug hat immerhin nach 12 Stunden noch dazu geführt, daß sie _"immer wieder weggenickt"_ ist. 



> Und Vergewaltigung? Kannst du vielleicht noch dicker Auftragen? Terrorismus vielleicht? Ich finde diesen Vergleich ziemlich daneben.


Versetz dich doch mal in die Lage des Opfers. Ich finde, die Mißachtung der Persönlichkeitsrechte wie Selbstbestimmung, der pure Egoismus des Täters als Motivation und die Degradierung des Opfers  auf eine Objektebene sind durchaus nachvollziehbare Parallelen, durch die sich meiner Meinung nach die Wirkungen auf die Opfer auf der psychologischen Ebene durchaus ähneln.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Juli 2015)

*Kurioses: Mann betäubt Freundin, um in Ruhe weiterzocken zu können*

Ist auch wirklich irrelevant, da er wohl das Mittel angeblich selbst schon genommen hat und in einer höheren Dosis kaum eine Wirkung spürte, während seine Ex bereits von wenigen Tropfen platt war. Das zeigt ja, dass man so etwas nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen sollte und der "Spaß" auch mal nach hinten los gehen kann. 

Sie hätte auch Erbrechen und an ihrem Erbrochenen ersticken können, während er weiter gezockt hätte. Aber auf solche Gedanken kommt man als Laie vielleicht gar nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]
> Versetz dich doch mal in die Lage des Opfers. Ich finde, die Mißachtung der Persönlichkeitsrechte wie Selbstbestimmung, der pure Egoismus des Täters als Motivation und die Degradierung des Opfers  auf eine Objektebene sind durchaus nachvollziehbare Parallelen, durch die sich meiner Meinung nach die Wirkungen auf die Opfer auf der psychologischen Ebene durchaus ähneln.


Nicht wirklich. 

Eine Vergewaltigung ist ein nochmal stärkeres Kaliber als eine Betäubung. Da brauchen wir auch nicht wirklich drüber diskutieren und das wird dir auch jede Frau bestätigen.


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Eine Vergewaltigung ist ein nochmal stärkeres Kaliber als eine Betäubung.


Sicher. Dennoch sehe ich da deutliche Parallelen.


----------



## PcJuenger (10. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.
> 
> Eine Vergewaltigung ist ein nochmal stärkeres Kaliber als eine Betäubung. Da brauchen wir auch nicht wirklich drüber diskutieren und das wird dir auch jede Frau bestätigen.



Ich würde sagen, jedes Vergewaltigungsopfer wird dir das bestätigen können.


----------



## luki0710 (10. Juli 2015)

deradleraufderbrust schrieb:


> Was soll Mann da noch sagen .
> Ui ui ui ... der Typ hatte wohl keinen andere Ausweg .
> Mich würde interessieren ob die Beziehung noch intakt ist . Ist ja ein hartes Ding
> Jedoch kann ich das nachvollziehen , da Frauen das manchmal wirklich schlecht verstehen wenn man Gamer ist und mal paar spaßige Stunden mit Freunden haben will .
> Für viele Frauen ist gaming eben leider immernoch ein sehr unattraktives Hobby . Bitte nicht falsch verstehen !


Das liegt daran das „gaming" mit : PS4, Sofa, Chips, Bier, asozial usw. definiert ist. 
Leider stimmt das auch zu oft. 
Klar gibt es ausnahmen aber negative Sachen fallen halt mehr auf. 

Ach ja bitte nicht falsch verstehen, Playstation spieler können genauso Ausnahmen sein


----------



## Rabowke (10. Juli 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, jedes Vergewaltigungsopfer wird dir das bestätigen können.


Stimmt natürlich. Jedes Opfer, Frau hat sich irgendwie 'untergeschoben' weil es im Kontext dieser News gepasst hat.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Juli 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Ach ja bitte nicht falsch verstehen, Playstation spieler können genauso Ausnahmen sein



Hallooooo? [emoji6][emoji3]


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juli 2015)

@ Worrel

Ich werde hier sicherlich keine Diskussion mit dir führen weil ich gerade so eine Diskussion bei meinem letzten Beitrag angedeutet habe 
Im letzten Beitrag steht klar und deutlich dass diese Aktion unter aller Sau ist und das wohl jeder so sieht - ganz unabhängig was man hier schreibt.

Genau deswegen habe ich doch geschrieben dass man sich hier nicht in eine Diskussion stürzen soll obwohl es nix zu diskutieren gibt.

Mein Beitrag ist deswegen nicht so ernst weil alles gut zu sein scheint und niemand gestorben ist. Hätte, wäre etc.pp spielt hier für mich keine Rolle.
Wenn es wirklich einen Todesfall gegeben hätte dann hätte ich meinen Mund gehalten - ist zum Glück aber nicht passiert und deswegen sehe ich hier keinen Platz die Moralapostel raushängen zu lassen und dieses Thema totzuquatschen.

Nur mal so nebenbei: sie ist auf eigene Gefahr ans Steuer gegangen wenn sie erst vor paar Stunden zu sich gekommen ist. In meinen Augen hätte sie hier die Schuld gehabt weil man nach so einem Zwischenfall
unmöglich sofort ans Steuer gehen darf. Das hat sie bestimmt auch so gesagt bekommen und das Leben anderer Menschen (und ihres selbst) unnötig in Gefahr gebracht.

Solche News sind natürlich schon heftig aber was mich noch mehr aufregt sind Moralaposteln im Internet die keinerlei Grenzen kennen und alles in die Länge ziehen müssen.
Nochmal: Da niemand ums Leben gekommen ist nehme ich mir die Freiheit es etwas lockerer zu nehmen. Tut mir leid wenn dich (euch) sowas stört aber ich habe begründet warum ich bei diesem Beispiel so reagiere. 

Wenn du es nötig hast im Netz so hartnäckig über moralische Aspekte zu schreiben dann nur zu - ich nicht .


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juli 2015)

Ich finde so etwas voll daneben und er gehörte (erst recht bei so eine Vorgeschichte) hart bestraft. Aber auf dem ersten Blick hab ich gedacht, Rabi hat seine Frau stillgelegt um ein paar versaute Mangas zocken zu können.   (Spaß beiseite).


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei: sie ist auf eigene Gefahr ans Steuer gegangen wenn sie erst vor paar Stunden zu sich gekommen ist. In meinen Augen hätte sie hier die Schuld gehabt weil man nach so einem Zwischenfall
> unmöglich sofort ans Steuer gehen darf. Das hat sie bestimmt auch so gesagt bekommen und das Leben anderer Menschen (und ihres selbst) unnötig in Gefahr gebracht.


Apropos " Hätte, wäre etc.pp ..."

Wo steht denn genau, daß sie *vor *der Fahrt schon davon gewußt hat? 
Der Text macht dazu folgende Aussagen: _"... der Freund ihr bereits am nächsten Tag gestand. [...] Doch da sei er schon wieder auf Drogen gewesen, ..._
Genauere Angaben gibt es dazu nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Apropos " Hätte, wäre etc.pp ..."
> 
> Wo steht denn genau, daß sie *vor *der Fahrt schon davon gewußt hat?
> Der Text macht dazu folgende Aussagen: _"... der Freund ihr bereits am nächsten Tag gestand. [...] Doch da sei er schon wieder auf Drogen gewesen, ..._
> Genauere Angaben gibt es dazu nicht.



I.d.R weiß man doch wie man sich fühlt und man sollte gut einschätzen können wie fertig man ist.

Wir haben keine Ahnung wie und was da tatsächlich zwischen den Beiden abspielt. Vielleicht sind ja beide auf Drogen. Who knows.


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind ja beide auf Drogen. Who knows.


Womit wir wieder bei _"Hätte, wäre etc.pp ..."_ wären ...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ... um ein paar versaute Mangas zocken zu können.   (Spaß beiseite).



Versaute Mangas zockt Mann doch nicht, die *genießt* Mann.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei _"Hätte, wäre etc.pp ..."_ wären ...



Ich kritisiere aber nix und weise nur darauf hin dass wir zu viele Details nicht wissen um über moralische Aspekte zu reden.  
Solange mein Verstand mir sagt dass hier zu wenig Informationen im Umlauf sind, verhalte ich mich dementsprechend gelassen und male nicht den Teufel an die Wand.

Wer weiß was das für ein Pärchen ist und ob sie vielleicht nicht wieder zusammen sind bzw. kommen. 
Vielleicht nicht das erste mal? Gibt es hierzu eine Vorgeschichte? Who knows.^^

Wenn sie weiß dass er Drogen nimmt dann ist sie höchstwarscheinlich auch jemand die sowas konsumiert etc. von daher....


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn sie weiß dass er Drogen nimmt dann ist sie höchstwarscheinlich auch jemand die sowas konsumiert etc. von daher....



Jetzt malst du ja doch den Teufel an die Wand. [emoji6]


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juli 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Jetzt malst du ja doch den Teufel an die Wand. [emoji6]



Du weißt schon was "Teufel an die Wand malen" eigentlich bedeutet oder? 

Was ist so falsch an meiner Annahme dass sie ebenfalls Drogen konsumiert wenn ihr Lebenspartner es tut?
Das ist simple Logik. Ich sage nicht dass sie das ebenfals macht, aber die Warscheinlichkeit ist sehr groß dass sie ebenfalls so ein Zeug konsumiert und alle beide benebelt sind.

Keine anständige Beziehung wird am Leben bleiben wenn einer von beiden Drogen konsumiert. Entweder man konsumiert gemeinsam oder es gibt keine Beziehung - so einfach ist das.
Außer sie duldet es und ist selber clean - dann wären wir wieder beim Thema Eigenverschuldung weil sie diese Gefahr ignoriert hat.


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was ist so falsch an meiner Annahme dass sie ebenfalls Drogen konsumiert wenn ihr Lebenspartner es tut?


Da ist nichts "falsch" dran, es ist bloß genauso unbewiesen wie zB die Frage, ob sie *vor *ihrer Fahrt schon von der Tat wußte.  Insofern machst du *exakt *das, was du anderen vorwirfst.

Genauso könnte man vermuten, daß sie von seiner Drogen Vergangenheit wußte und nur mit ihm unter der Voraussetzung zusammenblieb, daß er clean würde/blieb, weil sie eben keine Drogen nimmt. Das wird ja im Text auch als Grund angegeben, warum sie sich trennten. 

Aber wie schon gesagt: Alles nur Vermutungen, die uns hier nicht weiterbringen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Juli 2015)

*Kurioses: Mann betäubt Freundin, um in Ruhe weiterzocken zu können*



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du weißt schon was "Teufel an die Wand malen" eigentlich bedeutet oder?
> 
> .



Du weißt schon, dass ich dich zitiert habe und das noch nicht einmal richtig ernst gemeint habe, was der [emoji6] signalisieren sollte?

Du bist echt ne Nummer.

Mehr gibt's auch nicht zu sagen; manchmal verfestigen sich Eindrücke eben. [emoji6]


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da ist nichts "falsch" dran, es ist bloß genauso unbewiesen wie zB die Frage, ob sie *vor *ihrer Fahrt schon von der Tat wußte.  Insofern machst du *exakt *das, was du anderen vorwirfst.





> "Auch auf der darauf folgenden Fahrt zur Arbeit sei sie "immer wieder weggenickt"


 In der Tat sie wusste zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht dass sie "vergiftet" wurde weil der Freund es erst angeblich am nächsten Tag gebeichtet hatte.



> Genauso könnte man vermuten, daß sie von seiner Drogen Vergangenheit wußte und nur mit ihm unter der Voraussetzung zusammenblieb, daß er clean würde/blieb, weil sie eben keine Drogen nimmt. Das wird ja im Text auch als Grund angegeben, warum sie sich trennten.


Und wir wissen dennoch nicht wie oft sie sich schon wegen den Drogen getrennt hatten. Liest sich nämlich nicht so als ob er plötzlich damit angefangen hätte und sie schockiert darüber war 
Eher ganz nach dem Motto " .... schon wieder " wann war der letzte Rückfall bevor er keine mehr genommen hatte? Letzte Woche? Ich kann mir einfach kein Bild von dieser Situation machen weil....



> Aber wie schon gesagt: Alles nur Vermutungen, die uns hier nicht weiterbringen.



... wir eben leider viel zu wenig wissen um die Situation richtig beurteilen zu können.
Klar ists Fakt dass er eine Körperverletzung begangen hat, aber Fakt ist auch dass wir so ziemlich gar nichts über die beiden wissen und inwiefern sein Drogenproblem ein Dauerthema ist und sie dennoch zusammen sind (wohnen)


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> In der Tat sie wusste zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht dass sie "vergiftet" wurde weil der Freund es erst angeblich am nächsten Tag gebeichtet hatte.


... was ja auch unter gar keinen Umständen morgens früh *vor *der Fahrt zur Arbeit passiert sein kann ...


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... was ja auch unter gar keinen Umständen morgens früh *vor *der Fahrt zur Arbeit passiert sein kann ...



Tja da wären wir bei der nächsten Frage wann sie zur Arbeit gefahren ist wenn sie bis mittag geschlafen hat  
Scheint so als hätte sie Spätdienst gehabt und der fängt so um die 14:00 Uhr an und sie kommt im Schnitt gegen 22 Uhr nach Hause.

Ergo: Es gab die Möglichkeit dass sie es vor der Arbeit erfährt aber ihr Freund anscheinend es ihr erst nach der Arbeit gebeichtet hat.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Tja da wären wir bei der nächsten Frage wann sie zur Arbeit gefahren ist wenn sie bis mittag geschlafen hat
> Scheint so als hätte sie Spätdienst gehabt und der fängt so um die 14:00 Uhr an und sie kommt im Schnitt gegen 22 Uhr nach Hause.
> 
> Ergo: Es gab die Möglichkeit dass sie es vor der Arbeit erfährt aber ihr Freund anscheinend es ihr erst nach der Arbeit gebeichtet hat.



Ja gut, das sind jetzt aber wirklich nur Spekulationen. Allerdings ist mir wohl klar worauf du hinaus willst...natürlich gibt es Partnerschaften in denen es drunter und drüber geht, da ist dann die Nummer mit dem nicht näher genannten Schlafmittel nur der logischer Super-Gau on Top.
Trotzdem, eine Freiheitsstrafe ist in diesem Fall gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Tja da wären wir bei der nächsten Frage wann sie zur Arbeit gefahren ist wenn sie bis mittag geschlafen hat


Nö, sind wir nicht, weil wir es eben nicht wissen können und daher sämtliche Vermutungen darüber sinnlos sind. 
Tatsache ist, daß er durchaus die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte, es ihr vorher zu sagen (zB auf einem Zettel, per SMS/Chat/Anruf oder persönlich), wir aber nur die Information haben, *daß *er es ihr am nächsten Tag gesagt hat, aber eben nicht, *wann*.



> Scheint so als hätte sie Spätdienst gehabt und der fängt so um die 14:00 Uhr an und sie kommt im Schnitt gegen 22 Uhr nach Hause.


22:00 minus 10 Stundenschicht= 12:00 Arbeitsbeginn.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nö, sind wir nicht, weil wir es eben nicht wissen können und daher sämtliche Vermutungen darüber sinnlos sind.


wtf?
Sie hat bis Mittag durchgepennt laut ihrer eigenen Aussage. Ich weiß ja nicht was Mittag bei dir ist aber für mich ist Mittag immer um 12:00 Uhr.
Wenn sie sagt dass sie bis Mittag gepennt hat dann hat sie bis ca. 12 Uhr geschlafen.



> Tatsache ist, daß er durchaus die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte, es ihr vorher zu sagen (zB auf einem Zettel, per SMS/Chat/Anruf oder persönlich), wir aber nur die Information haben, *daß *er es ihr am nächsten Tag gesagt hat, aber eben nicht, *wann*.


Wir wissen lediglich dass er es ihr gesagt hat nachdem sie zur Arbeit gefahren ist und während der Fahrt noch nix davon gewusst hat.
Logischerweise hat sie es dann erst dann erfahren als sie in der Arbeit angekommen ist und er sich dann gemeldet hat oder beim direkten Gespräch nach ihrem Feierabend.



> 22:00 minus 10 Stundenschicht= 12:00 Arbeitsbeginn.



Ach und woher weißt du dass sie eine 10 Stundenschicht hatte?


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> wtf?
> Sie hat bis Mittag durchgepennt laut ihrer eigenen Aussage. Ich weiß ja nicht was Mittag bei dir ist aber für mich ist Mittag immer um 12:00 Uhr.


"Mittag" kann durchaus je nach Situation auch schon mal 14:00 Uhr bedeuten. Wikipedia sagt dazu:_ "Gebräuchlich ist der Begriff auch als intuitives Zeitintervall, zum Beispiel zwischen 12:00 Uhr und 14:00 Uhr."_



> Wir wissen lediglich dass er es ihr gesagt hat nachdem sie zur Arbeit gefahren ist und während der Fahrt noch nix davon gewusst hat.


Das *wissen *wir eben *nicht*. Wir wissen lediglich: _"Schon am nächsten Tag beichtete der Mann seinem Opfer die Tat."_ und _"Doch da sei er schon wieder auf Drogen gewesen, ..."_ Die Frage "Wann?" bleibt in den News Texten unbeantwortet. 



> Ach und woher weißt du dass sie eine 10 Stundenschicht hatte?


Weil ich den Newstext gelesen und den Quellen Link darin angeklickt habe.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Mittag" kann durchaus je nach Situation auch schon mal 14:00 Uhr bedeuten. Wikipedia sagt dazu:_ "Gebräuchlich ist der Begriff auch als intuitives Zeitintervall, zum Beispiel zwischen 12:00 Uhr und 14:00 Uhr."_


Meinetwegen. Dann hat die Frau eben bis 12 - 14 Uhr geschlafen. Es macht mehr Sinn wenn sie bis 12 geschlafen hat und um 14 Uhr auf der Arbeit sein musste... aber wenn du meinst 
Um 12 war sie jedenfalls nicht in der Arbeit.



> Das *wissen *wir eben *nicht*. Wir wissen lediglich: _"Schon am nächsten Tag beichtete der Mann seinem Opfer die Tat."_ und _"Doch da sei er schon wieder auf Drogen gewesen, ..."_ Die Frage "Wann?" bleibt in den News Texten unbeantwortet.


 Da sie es während der Autofahrt zur Arbeit noch nicht gewusst hat und währenddessen schlecht erreichbar war, konnte sie diese Beiche frühestens dann wahrnehmen als sie bei der Arbeit angekommen ist.
Ist doch logisch. Ab dem Zeitpuntk wo sie am Zielort angekommen ist besteht die warscheinlichkeit dass sie es erfahren hat. Entweder per Nachricht oder persönlich nach der Arbeit bevor sie schlafen gegangen ist.

Also im Zeitraum zwischen > 14~Uhr - bevor sie schlafen geht <



> Weil ich den Newstext gelesen und den Quellen Link darin angeklickt habe.


uff


> Schnelles Geständnis
> Dass *er* seiner Ex-Freundin die Tropfen  untergemischt hat, *gibt der Mann* vor dem Strafrichter im Castroper  Amtsgericht unumwunden zu. *Er* habe an jenem Abend im August letzten  Jahres Freunde in der gemeinsamen Wohnung zu Gast gehabt, als die  Freundin gegen 22 Uhr von der Arbeit kam.
> 
> Und, nach zehn Stunden im Job, wohl eher an einen ruhigen Abend gedacht hatte (Link) Und das tat er dann auch.* (nächster Absatz) Schlaf bis zum Mittag*



Also ich weiß ja nicht wie du es verstehst, aber die 10 Stunden beziehen sich hier eher auf den Freund und dass er nach der Arbeit einen ruhigen Abend haben wollte.
Mit den 10 Stunden meint man doch den Typen und nicht die Frau. 

Der ganze Absatz bezieht sich auf den Mann und auf seine Sicht der Dinge.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht wie du es verstehst, aber die 10 Stunden beziehen sich hier eher auf den Freund und dass er nach der Arbeit einen ruhigen Abend haben wollte.
> Mit den 10 Stunden meint man doch den Typen und nicht die Frau.
> 
> Der ganze Absatz bezieht sich auf den Mann und aus seiner Sicht der Dinge.



Eigentlich etwas missverständlich formuliert...man könnte hier beides in Betracht ziehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juli 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Eigentlich etwas missverständlich formuliert...man könnte hier beides in Betracht ziehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich eben nicht so weil der gesamte Absatz dem Typen gehört, inkl Einleitung zum nächsten Absatz wo er die Tat begeht. Siehe:



> *Er* habe an jenem Abend im August letzten Jahres *Freunde* in der  gemeinsamen Wohnung *zu Gast* gehabt, als die Freundin gegen 22 Uhr von  der Arbeit kam.Und, nach zehn Stunden im Job, wohl eher an einen ruhigen Abend gedacht hatte. *Und das tat er dann auch.*
> 
> *Schlaf bis zum Mittag*
> 
> "*Ich* habe aber nur vier bis fünf Tropfen in den Tee getan", sagte *er* aus.



Für mich ist das eindeutig alles aus der Sicht des Mannes und dass er nach 10 Stunden Arbeit einen ruhigen Abend mit seinen Freunden haben wollte und dies auch geschafft hat indem er ihr die Tropfen in den Tee getan hat.
Deswegen wundert es mich dass Worrel weiß dass die gute Frau eine 10 Stunden Schicht hat und ich aber davon nix gelesen habe.

Edit: 
Ok wenn man das hier berücksichtigt 





> "Das war blöd, doch nun bin auch auf einem geraden Weg." Er sei clean und wolle in Kürze eine Ausbildung beginnen.


Dann beziehen sich die 10 Stunden wirklich auf die Frau ... Oh gott liest sich der Artikel schrecklich


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Meinetwegen. Dann hat die Frau eben bis 12 - 14 Uhr geschlafen. Es macht mehr Sinn wenn sie bis 12 geschlafen hat und um 14 Uhr auf der Arbeit sein musste... aber wenn du meinst


Was ich meine (im Gegensatz zui deiner ursprünglichen Aussage): Daß "Mittag" nicht exakt 12:00 Uhr bedeutet sondern nur eine ungefähre Zeitangabe ist.



> Um 12 war sie jedenfalls nicht in der Arbeit.


Wissen wir nicht. Sie könnte auch bis 11:45 geschlafen haben und sich auf den Weg zu ihrer um 12:00Uhr beginnenden Schicht gemacht haben. Macht aber letztendlich nicht den geringsten Unterschied.



> Da sie es während der Autofahrt zur Arbeit noch nicht gewusst hat


Womit begründest du diese Behauptung?

Genausogut könnte ihr freund arbeitlos gewesen sein, sie geweckt und ihr das beim "Frühstück" gebeichtet haben.
Wir wissen nur "am nächsten Tag".



> > ... als die Freundin gegen 22 Uhr von der Arbeit kam.
> > Und, nach zehn Stunden im Job, wohl eher an einen ruhigen Abend gedacht hatte (*Link*) Und das tat er dann auch.
> 
> 
> ...



Warum läßt du bei dem Zitat gerade den für deine Behauptung wichtigen Teil weg?


> Er habe an jenem Abend im August letzten Jahres Freunde in der gemeinsamen Wohnung zu Gast gehabt, als die Freundin gegen 22 Uhr von der Arbeit kam.
> Und, nach zehn Stunden im Job, wohl eher an einen ruhigen Abend gedacht hatte. *Anders als ihr damaliger Lebensgefährte, der mit seinen Kumpel lieber zocken wollte . *Und das tat er dann auch.


Also ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wie die 10 Stunden und der ruhige Abend auf den Typ bezogen sein sollen. Was soll denn deiner Meinung nach dann das "Anders als ..." bedeuten, wenn eben nicht bezogen auf den "ruhigen Abend"?


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juli 2015)

In einer Beziehung gehört es eben dazu, dass man auch kompromissbereit ist. Da muss man eben dann mit der Frau irgendwas ausmachen: Heute zocke ich allein oder mit meinen Kumpels und dafür gehen wir morgen Abend dann ins Kino. Als Beispiel.
So funktioniert im Idealfall ja eine Beziehung. Wenn nur einer immer den Kopf durchsetzen will, dann ist das schlecht. Es ist immer ein gegenseitiges Geben und Nehmen


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was ich meine (im Gegensatz zui deiner ursprünglichen Aussage): Daß "Mittag" nicht exakt 12:00 Uhr bedeutet sondern nur eine ungefähre Zeitangabe ist.


Jeder weiß immer welche Uhrzeit gemeint ist wenn es um Mittag handelt. Niemand denkt an 14 Uhr bei einem Mittag 



> Womit begründest du diese Behauptung?
> 
> Genausogut könnte ihr freund arbeitlos gewesen sein, sie geweckt und ihr das beim "Frühstück" gebeichtet haben.
> Wir wissen nur "am nächsten Tag".


Moment mal Freundchen... 

Wenn das der Fall gewesen wäre dann hätte mein vorheriger Beitrag mit dem Zitat 


> Nur mal so nebenbei: sie ist auf eigene Gefahr ans Steuer gegangen wenn  sie erst vor paar Stunden zu sich gekommen ist. In meinen Augen hätte  sie hier die Schuld gehabt weil man nach so einem Zwischenfall
> unmöglich sofort ans Steuer gehen darf. Das hat sie bestimmt auch so  gesagt bekommen und das Leben anderer Menschen (und ihres selbst)  unnötig in Gefahr gebracht.


 seine absolute Richtigkeit
und sie hat das Leben aller aufs Spiel gesetzt, wenn sie selbst 12 Stunden dannach komische Anfälle hatte.

In diesem Zustand durfte sie kein Auto fahren falls sie es vor der Fahrt schon gewusst hat.

Ich spreche es an weil gerade du geschrieben hast 





> Du hast den Newstext gelesen? Die Stelle, bei der sie auf dem Weg zur  Arbeit am Steuer öfters kurz eingenickt ist?  Es ist ein Wunder, daß es  keine Toten gegeben hat.


Du nimmst sie hier in Schutz ohne zu wissen ob sie wissentlich ein Auto geführt hat, welches sie in ihrem bewussten Zustand nicht hätte fahren dürfen. (und zeitgleich mein Einwand der Eigenverschuldung zu kontern)

Und jetzt schreibst du plötzlich dass sie es trotzdem vor der Autofahrt gewusst haben kann?
Du merkst schon dass du gerade deine eigene Aussage widerlegst oder?



> Warum läßt du bei dem Zitat gerade den für deine Behauptung wichtigen Teil weg?


Ganz ehrlich weil für mich dieser Satz keinen Sinn ergibt und der Artikel sich insgesamt seltsam liest. 
Den Link empfand ich als eine Art Werbung "Hier gibts einen verwandten Artikel zu dieser Thematik". Deswegen habe ich diese Stelle im oberen Beitrag als (link) beschrieben da er deplatziert wirkt.


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Jeder weiß immer welche Uhrzeit gemeint ist wenn es um Mittag handelt. Niemand denkt an 14 Uhr bei einem Mittag


... außer die Leute bei Wikipedia. Aber das sind ja eh nur weltfremde Spinner.




> Moment mal Freundchen...


Was is, Schatzi?



> Wenn das der Fall gewesen wäre dann hätte mein vorheriger Beitrag mit dem Zitat
> seine absolute Richtigkeit


Ja. *WENN *das der Fall gewesen wäre/hätte etc pp
Und in der Tat habe ich dein "wenn" in jenem Zitat auch erst jetzt gesehen und bisher dein "sie ist auf eigene Gefahr ans Steuer gegangen" also absolute Behauptung angesehen. 
Mein Fehler.



> Du nimmst sie hier in Schutz


Ich nehme sie nicht in Schutz, sondern habe dargestellt daß zu deinem "Es gab keine Toten" (sinngemäß) nicht viel gefehlt hat - völlig egal, ob sie jetzt Mitschuld daran gehabt hätte.



> Du merkst schon dass du gerade deine eigene Aussage widerlegst oder?


Nö. Daß es ein Wunder ist, daß es keine Toten gegeben hat, hat nichts damit zu tun, ob sie von der Tat wußte oder nicht.



> Ganz ehrlich weil für mich dieser Satz keinen Sinn ergibt und der Artikel sich insgesamt seltsam liest.


!? Das ist doch eine ganz normale, eindeutige Abfolge von Sätzen - was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... außer die Leute bei Wikipedia. Aber das sind ja eh nur weltfremde Spinner.


Wie gesagt im Alltag meint niemand Mittag um 14 Uhr. Es war schon immer um ca. 12 Uhr und das ist eben die Mittagszeit.
Selbst wenn auf Wikipedia stehen würde dass die Mittagszeit bis 6 Uhr Abends hingehen kann würde sich nix dran ändern dass Mittag schon immer um ca. 12 Uhr gewesen ist.



> Ich nehme sie nicht in Schutz, sondern habe dargestellt daß zu deinem "Es gab keine Toten" (sinngemäß) nicht viel gefehlt hat - völlig egal, ob sie jetzt Mitschuld daran gehabt hätte.


Tja und wenn es zu Toten gekommen wäre dann wäre das ihre Schuld gewesen, wenn sie trotz der übernächtlichen Vergiftung wissentlich ans Steuer geht und von der Wirkung gewusst hat.
In solch einer Situation trägt man selber die Verantwortung ein Fahrzeug lieber stehen zu lassen.

Wenn sie es vor der Fahrt nicht gewusst hat dann trägt sie keine Schuld. Wenn sie es gewusst hat und dennoch Auto gefahren ist dann hätte sie die Verantwortung für einen Unfall tragen müssen.
Es ist aber zum Glück nix passiert.



> Nö. Daß es ein Wunder ist, daß es keine Toten gegeben hat, hat nichts damit zu tun, ob sie von der Tat wußte oder nicht.


Darum gehts aber in diesem Absatz nicht.
 Es ging darum ob sie ein Auto gefahren ist und gewusst hat dass sie vergiftet wurde.
Sie hat einfach nur Glück gehabt dass sie wirklich nicht eingeschlafen ist. Und wenn man sich nicht wohl fühlt dann darf man kein Auto fahren *(Allgemein)* *man muss stets in der Lage sein das eigene Wohlbefinden
richtig einzuschätzen. Konnte sie das nicht, hätte sie nicht fahren dürfen. Eigentlich schon unabhängig davon ob sie vergiftet wurde oder nicht.*

-> Dies wäre aber bei einem Unfall und nicht-wissen von der Vergiftung nicht schlimm gewesen und sie hätte keine Probleme bekommen. (weil man es nachweisen kann)
-> Bei einem Unfall inkl. sich im klaren zu sein dass man vergiftet wurde wäre die Sache etwas komplizierter gewesen.

Ob es dir gefällt oder nicht aber das Wissen bzw. Nicht-Wissen spielt hier eine entscheidende Rolle bei der Schuldzuweisung wenn es zu einem Autounfall gekommen wäre.
Hätte sie sich einfach nicht wohl gefühlt ganz nach dem Motto " Heute gehts mir nicht so gut... naja egal ich muss los" das wär nicht der Rede wert gewesen.

Wäre die Situation aber " Was? Schlafmittel? Deswegen bin ich so fertig? Boah ne ich fahr jetz los!" dann wusste sie zu dem Zeitpunkt dass sie auf keinen Fall fahren darf weil sich Substanzen im Körper befinden
und eine Reaktion auslösen können.



> !? Das ist doch eine ganz normale, eindeutige Abfolge von Sätzen - was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?



Weil der Link mich irritiert und mir eher das Zeichen gegeben hat dass sowas ähnliches schon mal passiert ist und es einen Artikel dazu gibt.
Dort wird aber allgemein auf das Thema eingegangen und ich wusste nicht was der Link mit dem Satz verbinden soll, also habe ich ihn weggelassen.


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wie gesagt im Alltag meint niemand Mittag um 14 Uhr. Es war schon immer um ca. 12 Uhr und das ist eben die Mittagszeit.
> Selbst wenn auf Wikipedia stehen würde dass die Mittagszeit bis 6 Uhr Abends hingehen kann würde sich nix dran ändern dass Mittag schon immer um ca. 12 Uhr gewesen ist.


Es gibt auch Leute, die sagen "mittags um 3:00"



> Ob es dir gefällt oder nicht aber das Wissen bzw. Nicht-Wissen spielt hier eine entscheidende Rolle bei der Schuldzuweisung wenn es zu einem Autounfall gekommen wäre.


Logisch spielt das bei einer Schuldzuweisung im Falle eines Unfalls eine Rolle. Bloß: Seit deinem Posting _"Immerhin gab's keine Tote" _(sinngemäß) ging es nie um _Schuldzuweisung _bei evtl Unfalltoten, sondern "nur" um die *Möglichkeit *ebensolcher.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, die sagen "mittags um 3:00"



 San Marcos La Laguna, Guatemala  lol




> Logisch spielt das bei einer Schuldzuweisung im Falle eines Unfalls eine Rolle. Bloß: Seit deinem Posting _"Immerhin gab's keine Tote" _(sinngemäß) ging es nie um _Schuldzuweisung _bei evtl Unfalltoten, sondern "nur" um die *Möglichkeit *ebensolcher.



Für dich ging es um die Möglichkeit.
Mir ging es darum dass sie trotz Vergiftung eine Verantwortung zu tragen hat und den Verkehr absichtlich zu gefährden bzw. alle Mitmenschen.

Klar ändert es nix an der Möglichkeit da es so oder so zum Unfall kommen kann wenn sie losfährt.
100%ige sichere Lösung ist es aber nicht mal ins Auto zu steigen wenn man die Wahrheit weiß und somit jegliches Risiko seinerseits ausschaltet.

Edit:
Sie hat nämlich genau 2 Möglichkeiten wie sie mit sowas umgeht wenn sie das erfährt.
 Option No.1. Sie ignoriert die Gefahr und steigt ins Auto ein
 Option No. 2. Sie steigt nicht ins Auto ein und lässt sich fahren o.ä.

Es gibt 2 Arten wie sie mit der Beichte umgehen kann wenn sie zur Arbeit fahren möchte


----------



## Chemenu (11. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...Ich werde hier sicherlich keine Diskussion mit dir führen ...
> ...
> Genau deswegen habe ich doch geschrieben dass man sich hier nicht in  eine Diskussion stürzen soll obwohl es nix zu diskutieren gibt.



Hier wird inzwischen schon ziemlich lange über Nix diskutiert.


----------



## Celerex (11. Juli 2015)

Irgendwie merkt man immer ziemlich schnell,  wann eine kleine Spieleflaute eingetreten ist. Das ist immer der Zeitpunkt, wenn irgendwelche Waynetrainnews mit Nonsens zugemüllt werden und mehr Kommentare vorweisen, als normale News.  

Scheiße zieht die Fliegen eben an, da kann man nichts gegen machen.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2015)

*Kurioses: Mann betäubt Freundin, um in Ruhe weiterzocken zu können*



doomkeeper schrieb:


> San Marcos La Laguna, Guatemala  lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Option 3: Sie wußte nichts davon. Auch eine Möglichkeit. In dem Fall gibt es zu viel Spekulation um eine eventuelle "Mitschuld" der Frau überhaupt seriös ins Spiel bringen zu können.


----------



## Worrel (11. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> San Marcos La Laguna, Guatemala  lol


Entschuldige bitte, daß ich nur den ersten auffälligen Googletreffer zitiert und keine 100-seitige Statistik aufgeführt habe. Und somit scheinbar nicht deinen Geschmack an sinnvollen Links getroffen habe.

Was es an dem Fototitel auf einer deutschsprachigen .de Adresse bezüglich dieses Themas jetzt großartig zu lol-en gibt - keine Ahnung. Aber Humor ist ja unterschiedlich.



> Mir ging es darum dass sie trotz Vergiftung eine Verantwortung zu tragen hat und den Verkehr absichtlich zu gefährden bzw. alle Mitmenschen.


Also den Satzbau finde ich jetzt komischer als alle in dem Original Artikel. Da fehlt doch ein _", ist grob fahrlässig." _oder ein ähnlicher Halbsatz am Ende.

Davon ab wären wir jetzt aber wieder beim "Hätte, wäre, könnte", was doch *gerade du *eigentlich ausschließen wolltest ...


----------



## Eruanne (11. Juli 2015)

Es wird doch nicht ernsthaft darüber diskutiert in welchem Zustand die Beziehung war, wie die Freundin war, ob sie selbst Drogen genommen hat oder ob sie die Vergangenheit ihres Freundes kannte und ignorierte oder nicht, mit dem Bezug darauf ob die Tat an sich vertetbar ist oder nicht.  

@Doomkeeper: Es ist doch total egal wie viel man über alles weiß und was am Ende alles passiert ist bzw. zum Glück nicht. Es geht einzig um die Tatsache, dass es trotzdem keine zu verharmlosende und witzige Tat ist und man sicher daher solche Kommentare wie "eine Frau betäuben find ich lustig" sparen sollte zumal man davon ausgehen muss, dass die Schreiber dies tatsächlich so meinen. Eine Tat wird nicht besser nur weil das Opfer selber Dreck am Stecken hat. 

Einigen wir uns einfach darauf, dass man andere Menschen und dessen Bewusstsein in Ruhe zu lassen hat und weder Schlafmittel noch Narkotika verabreicht. Alles andere ist weder das Thema noch gibt es dazu ausreichende Informationen.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (11. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Weil KO Tropfen natürlich auch offiziell hergestellt werde und daher strengen Qualitäts- und Sicherheitskontrollen unterliegen und Überdosierungen und damit Lebensgefahr ausgeschlossen sind. (Achtung: Ironie)


Ja, es gibt Medikamente die auf dem Grundstoff der KO-Tropfen aufbauen. Zummindest gibt es eines und ich weiß das weil ich den Schrott nehmen muss. Ist ein sehr kräftiges Schlafmittel. Aber ich muss das wegen einer Schlafkrankheit (Narkolepsie) nehmen. Es wird offiziell hergestellt, aber Lebensgefahr besteht trotz allem.
Um genau zu sein besteht bei jedem Medikament Lebensgefahr, denn wenn man es nicht verträgt oder eine zu hohe Dosis erwischt kann das zum Tod führen.
Somit ist jedes unter Drogen setzen eine Straftat, auch wenn es "harmlose" Schlafmittel waren, denn es kann trotz allem zum Tod des Opfers führen.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (11. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, was der Unterschied zwischen harmlosen Einschlafhilfen und KO Tropfen ist, sondern was für einen Unterschied es macht, was er genau *benutzt *hat. Und das Zeug hat immerhin nach 12 Stunden noch dazu geführt, daß sie _"immer wieder weggenickt"_ ist.


Ich kann aus erfahrung sagen dass Medikamente mit Ähnlichkeit zu KO-Tropfen wirklich hässlich sind. Mit normalen Schlafmitteln hätte er das mit den 12 Stunden nicht geschafft. Ich hab mit meinen Medikamenten 8 Stunden Tiefschlaf und ich nehm mehr als ein paar Tropfen. Der hat eine Betäubungsmittel verwendet, das steht eigentlich außer frage.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (11. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei: sie ist auf eigene Gefahr ans Steuer gegangen wenn sie erst vor paar Stunden zu sich gekommen ist. In meinen Augen hätte sie hier die Schuld gehabt weil man nach so einem Zwischenfall
> unmöglich sofort ans Steuer gehen darf. Das hat sie bestimmt auch so gesagt bekommen und das Leben anderer Menschen (und ihres selbst) unnötig in Gefahr gebracht.
> 
> Solche News sind natürlich schon heftig aber was mich noch mehr aufregt sind Moralaposteln im Internet die keinerlei Grenzen kennen und alles in die Länge ziehen müssen.
> ...



Kleiner Funfakt: Bei Betäubungsmittel kann es auch passieren dass du nicht merkst dass du unter Drogen gesetzt wurdest und dass du nicht merkst dass du wärend der Fahrt wegnickst. Hatte ich auch schon (Keine Vorwürfe dafür, ich hab mir dafür Taktiken überlegt und es war einmal und es ist nicht passiert). Da merkst du nichts und wirst von anderen komisch angesehen und darauf aufmerksam gemacht dass du geschlafen hast. Die Schuld trifft nicht die Frau, sondern den Trottel der sie unter Drogen gesetzt hat. Im übrigen dürften es starke Betäubungsmittel gewesen sein, denn anders kann ich mir eine so lange wirkung nicht vorstellen wenn es nur ein paar Tropfen waren.
Sorry, aber den Typen hätte man einsperren müssen. Und wo hat er das zeug her? Da könnte ein Verstoß gegen das BtmG auch noch vorliegen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (11. Juli 2015)

500 € für vorsätzliche betäubung und gefährdung der sicherheit einer person und der öffentlichkeit? das finde ich ehrlich gesagt viel zu milde. stellt euch vor, es wäre was passiert, dann würde die schlagzeeile vermutlich drogenlenkerin tötet soundso viel menschen bei verkehrsunfall. ob er dann mit nem geständnis gekommen wäre?  
@doomkeeper
dem artikel ist zu entnehmen, dass sie nichts von der betäubung wusste und er ihr erst am nächsten tag davon erzählt hat. egal, ob sie von seiner drogensucht, bzw seinen drogengeschichten gewusst hat oder nicht, finde ich diese aktion absolut verwerflich.


----------

